# Source for factory M Coupe floormats?



## TR6 (Aug 23, 2004)

I checked with my local BMW dealer (John Roberts in Dallas) and they told me the original M Coupe floor mats are on national backorder with no ETA. Does anyone know of a source for the factory M mats? The list price at the dealer is $85/pair. -thanks


----------



## Swoosh6086 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Mats on ebay*

I bought mine off of ebay. He actually was part of a BMW dealership in I think the Cleveland area. Took a few weeks but I got brand new mats for $100 total including shipping.


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

TR6 said:


> I checked with my local BMW dealer (John Roberts in Dallas) and they told me the original M Coupe floor mats are on national backorder with no ETA. Does anyone know of a source for the factory M mats? The list price at the dealer is $85/pair. -thanks


Your dealer should be able to check with other dealers as to their inventory and I'm sure someone in the country will have a set.


----------



## MCoupe1382 (Aug 15, 2004)

I will sell mine for $50 if you're interested


----------



## TR6 (Aug 23, 2004)

MCoupe1382 said:


> I will sell mine for $50 if you're interested


I've sent you a private message with my email. -thanks


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

TR6 said:


> I checked with my local BMW dealer (John Roberts in Dallas) and they told me the original M Coupe floor mats are on national backorder with no ETA. Does anyone know of a source for the factory M mats? The list price at the dealer is $85/pair. -thanks


check this site out. They are not OEM, but they are just as nice. Very high quality

M Coupe Mats :thumbup:


----------

